# Help With Fps On Cs 1.6



## tcalf (Aug 18, 2005)

ok i just got a brand new custom comp with a 7800 graphic card, so my whole machine cost around 2500 and when im playing cs my fps is at like 30, when i shuold be getting atleast 100 can someone help me out. plz.
Thank You.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Tweak it. Add these in your cfg folder. It will be 16 bit. 16 bitting in leagues is restricted now. If you are going to play in any of the cs leagues dont use these. Also it will look simpler blurry maybe but the performance and fps will go up amazingly. If you like your cs beautiful again dont use these.

gl_dither "1" 
gl_cull "1" 
gl_keeptjunctions "0" 
gl_max_size "128" 
gl_clear "0" 
d_spriteskip "0" 
r_dynamic "1" 
r_mirroralpha "0" 
gl_palette_tex "0" 
r_norefresh "0" 
gl_round_down "5" 
cl_weather "0" 
max_shells "0" 
gl_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST" 
gl_wateramp "0" 
r_shadows "0" 
r_waterwarp 0 
fastsprites 1 
cl_highmodels 0 
cl_shadows 0 
gl_picmip 1 
gl_playermip 2 
joystick 0 
max_shells 0 
brightness 30 
gamma 3 
r_mmx 1 

after adding these when you start your game in console type developer 1 
this will break the 100 fps limit. if applicaple you will have the max fps. Also make sure you dont have maxfps 100 in your configuration. 

personal : have fun good luck. Also I want to thank you for playing 1.6 as oppsosed to weak source.


----------



## tcalf (Aug 18, 2005)

hey i put all those comands in and i think it helped a little cause now i get like a constent 60 frames per second . but i still think that i should be able to get a lot higher. would installing drivers or ne thing like taht helP?


----------



## StephenR (Jan 11, 2005)

When I was reading your post I thought it would have to be that you're running witout drivers....it's terrible without drivers even with the best GPU model there is...

I'd get more than 30fps in cs with my OC'ed geforce 6800 (MSI NX6800-TD128) at highest quality.

Get the latest driver off NVIDIA's website, make sure you look there regularly too, the site is www.nvidia.com

direct link to the latest drivers (assuming you use WinXP or 2000):

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_77.77.html


----------



## kangaroo (Aug 21, 2005)

*Read this with atention ! *

the problem is not with your video card, man! i have Geforce Fx5200 128MB. man it's simple. fps equals with monitor's refresh rate. from desktop use 1024*768 set the max refresh rate! For example if it's 85 then in CS set fps_max 85 and you'll get 85 fps. if you want 100fps and the monitor doesn't accept refresh rate of 100Hz, turn off Vertical Sync (right click on desktop/properties/settings/advanced/"your video card's name"/performance&quality settings") with v-sync off the fps won't depend on the monitor's refresh rate but you'll get some cuts on the screen in cs. if you get familiar with them it's fine, try and see. I play with 60 fps coz my monitor doesn't accept more (Must change it) and i don't use v-sync off because i don't like that cuts . I recomend to play with fps equal to refresh rate, there's no diference beetwin 60, 70, 72, 75, 85 and 100 fps. if your monitor doesn't accept 100Hz and you are deseprate for 100 fps turn v-sync off, set fps_max 101, must be with +1 to see 100, now you have 100 fps be happy  (ah where i said fps_max 85 it must be 86 ) I still recomend using fps equal with refresh rate. Hope it will work  
PS: I'm sure it will work 
PS 2: Sorry for my english (if i had errors) i'm from Romania not UK


----------



## kangaroo (Aug 21, 2005)

tou can try to set cl_updaterate and cl_cmdrate higher, in 800*600 from CS settings not from desktop, with cl_updaterate 85 and cl_cmdrate 85 i get 85 fps. works for me  also there are other console settings


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

just to go back another point someone else made, i have a 6600GT and the game runs at 60fps with evrything full, e.g. AAx8 AFx16 and 1280x1024 resolution. Maybe if u still cant get a higher frame rate it is because you are using bots in an offline game, once i did this with maximum bots (32 i think) and got about 10fps. Have you ever done that?


----------



## kangaroo (Aug 21, 2005)

*other tweaks*

here, these are mine  you can change fps_max cl_updaterate cl_cmdrate and sensivity (and gl_playermip 0 if you want for better quality for models). remove your settings from your config file, except the binds. than copy and paste this in your cfg file. before that you can make a backup of your cfg file :grin: 

fps_max "86"
voice_scale "1.000000"
voice_enable "1"
voice_forcemicrecord "1.000000"
console "1.000000"
fps_modem "0"
max_smokepuffs "0"
max_shells "120"
crosshair "1.000000"
gamma "3"
brightness "3"
con_color "0 230 0"
net_graph "0"
net_scale "5"
net_graphpos "2"
sv_voiceenable "1"
sv_aim "0"
hpk_maxsize "0"
viewsize "120.000000"
mp_decals "20.000000"

r_bmodelhighfrac "5"
r_detailtextures "0"
r_drawviewmodel "1"
r_dynamic "0"
r_shadows "0"
r_novis "0"
r_traceglow "1" 
r_drawviewmodel "1"
r_wateralpha "1" 
r_mirroralpha "0"
r_mmx "1"


gl_keeptjunctions "0"
gl_reporttjunctions "0"
gl_picmip "0"
gl_playermip "1"
gl_cull "0"
gl_wateramp "0"
gl_affinemodels "0" 
gl_alphamin "0.25" 
gl_clear "0" 
gl_dither "1"
gl_lightholes "0"
gl_dither "1"
gl_polyoffset "0.1"
gl_overbright "0"
gl_flipmatrix "0"
gl_monolights "0"
gl_spriteblend "1"
gl_max_size "256"
gl_texturemode "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST"

s_rolloff "1.0"
s_doppler "0.0"
s_distance "60"
s_automin_distance "2"
s_automax_distance	"30"
s_min_distance "5"
s_max_distance "1000"
s_leafnum "0"
s_refgain "0.4"
s_refdelay "0"
s_polykeep "0"
s_polysize "0"
s_numpolys "200"
s_bloat "2.0"
s_a3d "0.000000"
s_eax "0.000000"
s_geometry "0" 
s_reflect "0" 
s_reverb "0" 
s_usepvs "0" 
s_verbwet "0" 
s_occlude "0" 
s_occ_epsilon "0"
suitvolume "0.450000"
hisound "1.000000"
bgmvolume "1.000000"
MP3Volume "0"
_snd_mixahead "0.1"
volume "0.3"
violence_ablood "1" 
violence_agibs "1" 
violence_hblood "1" 
violence_hgibs "1" 

cl_lw "1"
cl_lc "1"
cl_dlmax "128"
cl_himodels "0.000000"
cl_idealpitchscale "0.8"
cl_timeout "305"
cl_cmdbackup "2"
cl_download_ingame "0"
cl_allowdownload "1"
cl_allowupload "1"
cl_forwardspeed "400"
cl_backspeed "400"
cl_vsmoothing "0.05"
cl_crosshair_color "0 255 0"
cl_crosshair_size "small"
cl_crosshair_translucent "0"
cl_corpsestay "20"
cl_weather "0"
cl_righthand "1"
cl_minmodels "1"
cl_dynamiccrosshair "1"
cl_bob "0.01"
cl_bobup "0.500"
cl_shadows "0"
cl_cmdrate "85"
cl_updaterate "85"
cl_rate "10000"
cl_showfps "1"
_cl_autowepswitch "1"

m_pitch "0.022"
m_yaw "0.022"
m_forward "1"
m_side "0.8"
m_filter "1"
sensitivity "2.4"
zoom_sensitivity_ratio "1"
joystick "0.000000"
hud_takesshots "0"
hud_draw "1"
fastsprites "1"
hud_capturemouse "1"
hud_fastswitch "1"
hud_centerid "1"
voice_modenable "1"
lookstrafe "0.000000"
lookspring "0.000000"
setinfo "_ah" "0"
setinfo "_vgui_menus" "0"
rate "10000"
ex_interp "0.03"


----------

